# Bee bee trees



## johno

I will have some space available in spring and am looking at planting some evodia (Bee bee trees) does anyone know where one could get some of these trees. 
Johno


----------



## R_V

Evodia (tetradium) daniellii - Bee Bee Tree

Little is known about its
impact on the environment,
but it is considered a “watch
list species” because it shows
invasive tendencies in certain
situations.


----------



## Shh-Boom

Amazon offers Bee Bee Tree seeds - https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...qmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_55okjvdqol_e


----------



## beepro

In a well moisture ground they will take off.
In a dry or drought condition they cannot grow to 1 foot if not water well.
I have 2 trees to compare them. The 1 not watering is dying after 3 years.
The one water is over 15' now. Do a search for the treelings sold here. I got
the seeds from FL on ebay.


----------



## odfrank

How cold do you get in winter?


----------



## ruthiesbees

I have ordered from this nursery before. Lots of good bee tree options, including the Evodia http://rockbridgetrees.com/product/korean-bee-bee-tree-evodia-danielli/


----------



## gww

Do a search of this site. I could swear that earlier in the year Oddfrank was selling them.
I have been wrong before though.
Cheers
gww


----------



## SeaCucumber

I have some seeds from Salem, Ma, but I left them at my parents' (an hour drive). I could sell them to pay for shipping, or trade. They need to be stratified (put in a refrigerator for a few months). I collected them last year. I could go back to the tree sometime.


----------



## johno

Thanks for the reply folks, I have tried seeds but have not had much success. Odfrank we can have spells down to about 5 degrees early in the morning but most of the winter mornings not much blow 32 degrees. I was hoping to find some young trees that I could get into the ground come spring.
Johno


----------



## SeaCucumber

I have an unlimited seeded source. If you soak 10,000 seeds, mix them in sand, and properly store them in a refrigerator for 6 months, you should get >100 to germinate. I refrigerated mine for 4 months, and I got decent but low germination.


----------



## Farmer Dave

I will have them available in the spring http://rockbridgetrees.com/


----------



## Harley Craig

beepro said:


> In a well moisture ground they will take off.
> In a dry or drought condition they cannot grow to 1 foot if not water well.
> I have 2 trees to compare them. The 1 not watering is dying after 3 years.
> The one water is over 15' now. Do a search for the treelings sold here. I got
> the seeds from FL on ebay.


they like moisture, but they will die if their feet get wet. most of mine have died from just our short but heavy rain season.


----------



## beepro

So they don't like wet feet, eh. Then you have to
make a raised bed to plant them in. Once established they can
withstand the frosts too. It has been frosty since after the rains here.
The 15' tall tree is still holding but losing all its leaves so far. We'll see how it
will grow in the Spring time.


----------



## johno

Well, 8 of the 5 bee bee trees I got from Odfrank have shoots so all is well so far. I ordered 5 but altogether I got 9.
Thanks to Odfrank.
Johno


----------



## Brad Bee

8 of 5 is pretty good success. 

I ordered some from odfrank as well. I don't remember how many I ordered, but I got more than I paid for. 

They were delivered on a Monday, which means they spent all weekend at the post office. The roots were a little dried out when I got them. I opened them up and wrapped the root in a wet paper towel for about a week. I then "hilled" them out in my garden. We had a frost after they had put out and I forgot to cover them up and the frost knocked the leaves off all of them. Then we had 2 nights in the mid 20's, but I covered them up that time. They put back out and we had another cold night a day or two ago, and I remembered to cover them up again, so maybe they'll live.


In summary, odfrank sends out some tough trees. I've tried to kill them at least twice in the 2 months that I've had them, and they are still alive in spite of my lack of attention. I still have to transplant them to their final planting site. I need to get on that ASAP. I am going to put tree tubes on them as well.


----------



## odfrank

>I ordered 5 but altogether I got 9. Thanks to Odfrank.

No college, can't count gud.

>I still have to transplant them to their final planting site.

NO, they should have gone to the final site on 1st planting. You are like Charlie, trying too hard too kill them.


----------



## beepro

Dups!


----------



## beepro

Don't you know trees like to get established as soon as possible. Moved them 3 times and they will die. Let nature take
its course at the new final location before any new leaves come out. When the leaves are popping out that means the roots are also
being established. They don't like moving to restart all over at the new location again.


----------



## Brad Bee

odfrank said:


> >I ordered 5 but altogether I got 9. Thanks to Odfrank.
> 
> No college, can't count gud.
> 
> >I still have to transplant them to their final planting site.
> 
> NO, they should have gone to the final site on 1st planting. You are like Charlie, trying too hard too kill them.


It was way too wet then to plant them where they will wind up.


----------



## Brad Bee

beepro said:


> Don't you know trees like to get established as soon as possible. Moved them 3 times and they will die. Let nature take
> its course at the new final location before any new leaves come out. When the leaves are popping out that means the roots are also
> being established. They don't like moving to restart all over at the new location again.


thanks for the horticulture tips treepro. 

Is there a way to put someone on ignore?


----------



## beepro

You can ignore all you want. Though you cannot ignore this reality. First year sprout, 2nd year established, and 3rd year took off. So if these are the 2nd year growth then we have interrupted their growing cycle already. That means they will be set back for one year. I have experimented with 2 trees by moving one 2nd year growth to another location in the yard. That one died because going thruough our summer dearth without much water and not has a chance to get its root system established. I yanked it out when it was still growing during the Spring time. Never has a chance to grow some roots and leaves. Compare to the one that I leave it alone, now it is almost 15 feet and growing higher everyday. Some of the side shoots I had pinched off to allow the main branch to grow taller. Maybe by this season's end it may reach 20' high. This is its 4th year but counting the 2nd year that I moved it from the original location, in reality it is only on the 3rd year of growth. No wonder I have not seen any flowers yet. Still a rather young tree since they can live for 20-30 years or longer. All I can do now is to provide plenty of organic compost and compost tea. They will grow fast in the right environment reaching 7-10 feet or more per season. Can you still ignore all these facts? Maybe you can do some tree experimenting yourself too.


----------



## odfrank

>It was way too wet then to plant them where they will wind up.

IN that case next time plant in a biodegradable pot, so you can later plant without disturbing the roots.


----------



## Brad Bee

odfrank said:


> >It was way too wet then to plant them where they will wind up.
> 
> IN that case next time plant in a biodegradable pot, so you can later plant without disturbing the roots.


I planted them in my garden, which has very rich, very loose soil. It shouldn't disturb the roots much when I move them. I didn't plant them upright like normal, I laid them in a trench. What I did is a commonly used practice by horticulturists. My sis in law has a degree in Horticulture from Auburn University and that's what she suggested to do with them. But then again, she's no beepro.


----------



## beepro

Doesn't matter how you laid them in. As long as they have plenty of sunshine and in the right cool environment they will take off. Our daily high is around 55F on average these days. My tree is in full leaves now. With plenty of rains and a cool environment there is no way to stop it now. A loose rich fertile soil will aid in their taking roots soon as these are fast growing trees. One day it can grow up to 2" or more. Imagine too that the roots have to keep up. 


Full leaves now:


----------



## Harley Craig

Mine is leafing out now and the hardwood cuttings I took last fall have broke bud we shall see what it does this yr


----------



## jklapperich

I bought some of ODFrank's BeeBee trees last year, and they are thriving this spring. Quality trees indeed!


----------



## beepro

Looks like ODFrank might have some competition now. Though it is still a very young tree, I just found out that my 4 years old tree is going to bloom this year because we have lots of rains this season. Half way at the top I saw a side branch with some cluster of flowers in development right now. Going to collect plenty of seeds if they have them to resow this year. I started pinching off the lower growth node at the bottom branches. Should not be doing this have I saw the cluster of flowers sooner. Maybe these will grow into flowers too. We will see! One happy BB tree owner now.


----------



## Scott W

I planted 8 bee bee trees (containerized) one year and 15 bare root the next year. I have been growing trees a long time, and these are strange trees. They leaf out super early. I lost about 25% of my newly planted and 1-year old trees--both containerized and bare root--after spring frosts killed the foliage and they succumbed. After they had been in the ground about 4 years, one flush of leaves came out, got killed, by frost; then another flush came out and got killed by frost. But they leafed out again and survived with no mortality that time (except twig death on all branches that I had to prune back). So you should plan for some loss until the trees are 2 to 3 years old. Also, they refuse to produce a strong central leader. They are absolutely obstinate in sending out side shoots that far outstrip what would normally be the leader. They also tend to branch very low. They look more like big, gangly shrubs at this point. This drove me nuts for a while. Now I just let them grow like maniacs and hope for the best. Fortunately, I did not plant them to LOOK pretty! My tallest tree is now about 10 feet tall (no blooms yet) and I have not had any storm damage, so maybe they won't get ripped apart as other trees with weak crotches might. The foliage kind of stinks, but deer (voracious in my area) won't touch the foliage or twigs. They grow very fast. I have never noticed them struggling even in dry hot summers. The fall foliage is virtually colorless.


----------



## beepro

To train them on a strong leader you have to start when the side shoots are growing in its
2nd year. On the third year into the 4th all the lower growth node on the side branches have to be pinched off.
More and more side branches will grow from the top as the central leader gets taller. Start early and don't let too many
side branches grow on the lower side.


----------



## Harley Craig

well the rains came and now my tree which has survived 2 winters now looks to be dying this was the last of the original ones I purchased. My cutting are still leaving out so hopefully they will root. they will get planted in a raised bed and watered untill they take. For those of you collecting seeds, it's so much easier to take tip cuttings on first yrs growth in the fall once it goes dormant dip in rooting hormone and put in a box outside in a slightly shady area. Don't let it get too dry, and don't let it hold water and they should sprout right up for you.


----------



## beepro

Mine cap its main central growth tip at the tree top with a cluster of flowers. I wanted it to grow taller like 25' but nature take its 
course in an unexpected way. There will be many seeds and seedlings if my bees will pollinate these flowers. I will be planting these small seedlings on the local creek banks too. Maybe by mid July I should see some seed pods formed. Not bad for a 4 year young tree, hahh.


----------



## jklapperich

Planted one of OD Frank's Bee Bee trees 2 years ago. It's doing pretty good! It's about 8 feet tall now


----------



## jklapperich

Year three and one of my trees is a good 16-18 feet all. It's really doing well, but still not a bloom in sight. When do these trees start blooming?


----------



## Farmer Dave

jklapperich said:


> Year three and one of my trees is a good 16-18 feet all. It's really doing well, but still not a bloom in sight. When do these trees start blooming?


It can take a few years. It sounds like you are getting good growth. When it does bloom, you will have lots of flowers


----------



## odfrank

Maybe fertilize it with liquid fertilizers including trace elements. It's heartwarming to see one of my babies thriving across the country.


----------



## jklapperich

Farmer Dave said:


> It can take a few years. It sounds like you are getting good growth. When it does bloom, you will have lots of flowers


I have great growth on all 3 of the trees I planted. These are the only trees that have lasted in my yard. I have tried a red bud and a cherry tree, but they never made it. These guys are doing great!


----------



## dadux

So 1 of my 2 trees is forked. This is the 2nd year. I would like to cut one of the forks & root it. Planning to use rooting hormone in a sand & peat mix. Or would rooting in a willow leaf tea be better? Anybody have suggestions?
Don


----------



## Farmer Dave

dadux said:


> So 1 of my 2 trees is forked. This is the 2nd year. I would like to cut one of the forks & root it. Planning to use rooting hormone in a sand & peat mix. Or would rooting in a willow leaf tea be better? Anybody have suggestions?
> Don


Rooting hormone works best. They aren't easy without a special set up


----------



## dadux

Farmer Dave said:


> Rooting hormone works best. They aren't easy without a special set up


Thanks Farmer Dave

Can you tell me what special set up works? I have a greenhouse with a mister on a timer...

Don


----------



## Farmer Dave

dadux said:


> Thanks Farmer Dave
> 
> Can you tell me what special set up works? I have a greenhouse with a mister on a timer...
> 
> Don


That is what you need. I have only tried them one season so I don't have a good sense of optimal timing


----------



## judyv47954

Well, I got several Evodia trees about seven years ago. I have three left. Every time they get close to some size, we get temps down to say, -14 or so, and they freeze back to the ground. They are supposed to be hardy in Zone five, but just surviving doesn't cut it for me. I sure wanted something to flower in the fall. Here, Locust is the main flow in the spring. After that, it's clover and soybeans. I planted several Basswood trees. Those are just getting big enough to bloom, but no bees as yet. It seems like every nursery cuts the taproot which really sets the tree back.


----------



## Farmer Dave

judyv47954 said:


> Well, I got several Evodia trees about seven years ago. I have three left. Every time they get close to some size, we get temps down to say, -14 or so, and they freeze back to the ground. They are supposed to be hardy in Zone five, but just surviving doesn't cut it for me. I sure wanted something to flower in the fall. Here, Locust is the main flow in the spring. After that, it's clover and soybeans. I planted several Basswood trees. Those are just getting big enough to bloom, but no bees as yet. It seems like every nursery cuts the taproot which really sets the tree back.


We don't cut the taproot. We use a root pruning container that encourages the tree to make feeder roots. A container full of non circling roots will out perform any bare root or smooth pot tree. Transplanting any tree will cause a delay in growth the year it is planted but, after that, ours generally grow well.


----------



## scituatema

When is the best time to take cuttings to grow it frok the cuttings?
How well do they grow roots by cutting method?


----------



## Farmer Dave

scituatema said:


> When is the best time to take cuttings to grow it frok the cuttings?
> How well do they grow roots by cutting method?


Basswoods are difficult from cuttings. I am trying the first time this year. I will know more in a few months


----------



## scituatema

Farmer Dave said:


> Basswoods are difficult from cuttings. I am trying the first time this year. I will know more in a few months


How about bee bee tree cuttings?


----------



## judyv47954

Farmer Dave said:


> We don't cut the taproot. We use a root pruning container that encourages the tree to make feeder roots. A container full of non circling roots will out perform any bare root or smooth pot tree. Transplanting any tree will cause a delay in growth the year it is planted but, after that, ours generally grow well.


The Basswood had the central taproot cut, not the evodia. I got those as small starts. Even the nut tree that I got a couple of years ago had the taproot cut.
I can grow peach trees here, so why so much trouble with the evodia?


----------



## Farmer Dave

judyv47954 said:


> The Basswood had the central taproot cut, not the evodia. I got those as small starts. Even the nut tree that I got a couple of years ago had the taproot cut.
> I can grow peach trees here, so why so much trouble with the evodia?


Evodia can be tough to grow. It is susceptible to several soil fungi and can get freeze damage especially when young. Field grown nursery stock usually has a severed taproot which is hard on the tree. That is why I like the root pruning containers. It solves the taproot problem without trauma to the tree.
Some people grow Evodia with no trouble, others struggle to keep it alive. Soil type, soil nutrition, competition with grass, disease, deer and rabbits, the reasons have no end.


----------



## judyv47954

Yes, I have tree collars on my evodias, as well as my fruit trees, because of the rabbits.
I might try to start cuttings this year and plant them as understory trees along the creek where they might get more shelter from the wind.


----------



## Deens Bees

johno said:


> I will have some space available in spring and am looking at planting some evodia (Bee bee trees) does anyone know where one could get some of these trees.
> Johno


I've purchased them from Logees. Search results for: 'bee bee tree'. They came live in pots. Not dormant roots. Warning though. They are easy to drown when young. Drainage and keeping an eye out for fungal issues is a must until they get going. I''ve started 3 over a two year period and they are all doing well. One has been in the ground all summer. The other two are under lights in 5 gal buckets until next spring.


----------

